# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Webex

## pecher

Έχω θέμα με τo μικρόφωνο στο Webex
Δεν μας ακούει η δασκάλα
Εβαλα εξωτερικό μικρόφωνο πάλι τα ίδια
Εκανα ρυθμισεις μικροφώνου με μεγαλύτερα επίπεδα τίποτα
Εγω ακούω κανονικά
Έχετε κάποια εμπειρία;

----------


## gcf

-Δείτε μήπως κάποια άλλη εφαρμογή τύπου messenger δεσμεύει το / τα μικρόφωνα.
-Εξυπακούεται ότι δεν είναι ενεργοποιημένο το mute από εσάς ή τη δασκάλα
-Δοκιμάστε και μέσω browser και μέσω της εφαρμογής webex
-Μήπως είναι ενεργοποιημένο το push to talk και πρέπει να πατάτε το space bar όταν μιλάτε;
-Πάτε στα audio settings και ελέγχετε τις παραμέτρους
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmIlyisU0FI
- Αν θυμάμαι καλά, σε παλαιότερες εκδόσεις των windows χρειαζόταν να εγκατασταθεί κάποια ενημέρωση, είναι το σύστημα ενημερωμένο;
-Τελευταία λύση πάτε μέσω τηλεφωνικής κλήσης call in

----------


## pecher

Ευχαριστώ θα τα δοκιμάσω ολα

----------


## atux_null

με εφαρμογή είσαι ή μέσω browser? Αν είσαι με browser με ποιόν? σε τι λειτουργικό σύστημα είσαι?

----------


## nrevenides

Αν έχεις Windows 10, παίζει να πρέπει να επιτρέψεις στην εφαρμογή να χρησιμοποιεί το μικρόφωνο. Έχει ρυθμίσεις μέσα από τα Windows.
Παθών.

----------


## tsigarid

Επίσης, έλεγξε αν το Webex βλέπει το σωστό μικρόφωνο και δεν προσπαθεί να χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιο άλλο.

----------

